# Marchisio sprockets



## Knight (9 Apr 2008)

Marchisio have changed their system-to manufacturer specific sprockets.

I rather liked the old system of generic sprocket and manufacturer specific carriers for them

I would like to buy some of the sprockets -I have all the carriers and spacers I need

I need Campag 13 start, 

generic 15, 17, 19, 21, 23 26 and Campag end 26,


----------

